# le tant



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*le tant* : à une date fixe ou déterminée

e.g. *la lettre est partie le tant.*

direi: La lettera è partita del tal giorno


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> *le tant* : à une date fixe ou déterminée
> 
> e.g. *la lettre est partie le tant.*
> 
> direi: La lettera è partita il giorno tale / il tal giorno


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Necsus,

Esiste una differenza tra "tale" e "un tot"? Posso utilizzare "un tot" in questa frase?

Ma si dice: "il tal giorno" o "il giorno tale" non e' vero?


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Ciao Necsus,
> 
> Esiste una differenza tra "tale" e "un tot"? Posso utilizzare "un tot" in questa frase?
> In teoria sì, puoi dire _il giorno tot_, ma in realtà tot è più usato per indicare un numero imprecisato.
> Ma si dice: "il tal giorno" o "il giorno tale" non e' vero?
> Sì, li ho messi tutti e due...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante per il tuo aiuto!


----------

